# Tim Hortons paying $17 per hour base rate... Alberta Hot Jobs



## MasterBlaster

*.*

.


----------



## MacDaddy

I have heard this as well, but have not seen any adverts reflecting this. Apparantly there have been a few Burger Kings shut down for this reason as well, and the A&W by my place that is open 24hrs has been closed at night numerous times because of lack of employees.
If they start offering this much to work in fast food, I am going to quit my job.


----------



## guytoronto

A 1 bedroom apartment goes for about $1500/month in Fort McMurray.

That kind of eats into the wonderful paycheck.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

I heard a decent sized kennel goes for $1500 a month in Fort McMurray.....


----------



## Beej

I've heard much anecdotal evidence about the Alberta job markets and some specific to Calgary; the data backs up the anecdotes. Overall, Canada is experiencing one of it's best job markets in decades and Alberta even moreso. 

I wouldn't recommend Fort McMurray unless you're single and work in an oil sands job for much more than $15 per hour. If so, it can be a good way to build up a nest egg while getting good experience. 

For more conventional jobs, pick Edmonton or Calgary. It's easy to get some kind of decent job in both cities while looking for the 'right' job. Back when I first moved to Alberta, I was amazed at what the local 7-11s were paying; $15 doesn't seem extraordinary in that context. Both cities also have a good selection of post-secondary education options, so you can make sure that you're ready when the boom ends.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster said:


> So I have heard that in Calgary, Tim Hortons and Quiznos paying $15 per hour and in Fort Mac Murray $17.
> 
> Is it true that McDonalds closed in Fort Mac Murray because not enough people would work there?
> 
> Any one have some links or info about the:
> *
> HOT ALBERTA JOB MARKET?​*
> :greedy:


I just happen to still be very connected to my good friend and former employee who I appointed publisher of the daily paper there. (I was publisher of the same paper for over seven years in the eighties.)

He told me the fellow who owned the three McDonald's outlets there could not find employees at the rates he was authorized to pay and it became increasingly difficult to operate and Big Macs head office wouldn't listen to him.

He didn't close them, but he did call HO and say, "come and get the keys" and walked away from his investment. They are all now corporate stores and he tells me they are paying well over $20 an hour to employees who stay the course. It was either that or shut them down.

The original owner was wealthy and had made his fortune there, but he likely walked away giving HO hundreds of thousands of dollars to rid himself of the problems and the stress.


----------



## RevMatt

Ah, but how much higher are the menu prices, then?


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Ah, but how much higher are the menu prices, then?


Last I was there in April, they looked to be about a third higher than here, but that won't bother the big money earners up there.


----------



## RevMatt

Only a third? I would have thought that with salaries more than double the prices would need to be higher. Yes, I'm sure that won't bother the locals any


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> Only a third? I would have thought that with salaries more than double the prices would need to be higher. Yes, I'm sure that won't bother the locals any


Wages are a portion of the cost structure (including capital). Doubling wages (and even land costs) should (much) less than double prices, especially if volumes are good per store.

Note to RM: think about the implications of a higher minimum wage. beejacon I'm not against it, as long as its full implications are considered and deemed, on balance, positive.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Wages are a portion of the cost structure (including capital). Doubling wages (and even land costs) should (much) less than double prices, especially if volumes are good per store.
> 
> Note to RM: think about the implications of a higher minimum wage. beejacon I'm not against it, as long as its full implications are considered and deemed, on balance, positive.


And don't forget now that they are corporate stores, they can afford to pay those kinds of wages when there is no owner/franchisee to take off sizable profits.


----------



## MLeh

I was in Edmonton on Saturday, and practically every place had a 'now hiring' sign out front. We had lunch at a Boston Pizza on Saturday, and they were short staffed. As my brother said "No student in Alberta has an excuse not to have a summer job."

Full employment is not necessarily a good thing - we stopped in a real Canadian Superstore, just outside of Airdrie. As we walked in the door, a sign advertising '$9.50 starting wage' was the biggest advertisement. We wanted to get some fruit for the drive, but all the nectarines were terrible bruised. Realised why when we saw a couple of young kids playing 'catch' with the peaches at the other end of the display. They weren't much more than 15 or 16 (my daughter's age, so I'll trust her analysis of their age - I would have taken them to be 13 the way they were goofing around) - and were supposed to be restocking the fruit - but there was no one around to supervise them. No doubt the peaches will be just as bruised as as the nectarines.

And every other person seems to be a 'trainee'. Hard to get good help, and even harder to keep it ...

(I remember the bumper stickers from the 80's: "Please God, let there be another boom. This time we promise not to p### it all away.")


----------



## dona83

Tim Horton's in Afghanistan was offering $18/hour plus a $1600 a month tax free living allowance.... how's that for building a small nestegg?


----------



## SINC

Yes Elaine, "Now Hiring" or "Help Wanted" signs are everywhere. Many small companies are even offering a $1,000.00 cash bonus on completion of 1,000 hours of work as an added incentive to prospective employees.


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Yes Elaine, "Now Hiring" or "Help Wanted" signs are everywhere. Many small companies are even offering a $1,000.00 cash bonus on completion of 1,000 hours of work as an added incentive to prospective employees.


Ah, that's what that meant - I saw references to 'bonus after 1000 hours' but didn't correlate.

Also got to see 'self checkout' at the SuperStore. Sort of makes me glad I live where the wages are lower, the houses are affordable, and there's someone to bag my groceries ...


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> Ah, that's what that meant - I saw references to 'bonus after 1000 hours' but didn't correlate.
> 
> Also got to see 'self checkout' at the SuperStore. Sort of makes me glad I live where the wages are lower, the houses are affordable, and there's someone to bag my groceries ...


Those self check outs are amazing. I used one at Wal*Mart in Regina to buy some toilet chemistry and sailed through. Great idea for a couple of items and far faster than express lines.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Chealion

FWIW in Calgary most Tim Hortons are only paying $8-$9/hr. That said I have seen a few signs in a few sections of town for Dairy Queen offering $10/hr full time. Calgary is in a crunch for people but nowhere near as bad as Fort McMurray - who wants to work at McDonalds for $20 when you can work at one of the oil sand sites for $30?

Especially when rent for a 8x8 trailer spot with communal showers sets you back $1500 a month. (Numbers are about a year old from when my boss moved down from Fort Mac to Calgary).


----------



## SINC

Chealion said:


> Especially when rent for a 8x8 trailer spot with communal showers sets you back $1500 a month. (Numbers are about a year old from when my boss moved down from Fort Mac to Calgary).


Trailer spot? Sure it's not a cell?


----------



## Trevor...

*Free Advice:*

If your in I.T. and you think Calgary is the land of opportunity - stay home there is nothing waiting for you here but disappointment. Even though most companies are drowning in money - technology spending is flat or even an area for cutbacks. 

There is extreme demand in the trades and retail/service industries. There is also strong demand in finance and legal. But many areas are really, really tough.


----------



## SINC

Dear Free Advice,

Where are you located to have this knowledge? 

The location seems to be missing from your Sig/Avatar thingy.


----------



## Trevor...

lifelong calgarian who has worked in I.T. here since 1994.

I know lots of extremely qualified I.T. people who are driving trucks, working at Staples or installing satellite dishes because the I.T. work just isn't there.


----------



## talonracer

I can sort of back this claim up. I'm not into IT per se, but as a professional designer, I used to check out Calgary job boards before I moved here, and there really wasn't much of a market.

Granted, now that I live here, I've been headhunted a few times but I haven't really found anything else that excites me.

Sure, i could go work on the oil fields for $30 an hour and then some... but then I'd have to go live on the oil fields. No thanks.


----------



## PenguinBoy

Interesting thread.

While there seems to be no shortage of money in Alberta these days (for some jobs anyhow), there are a couple of downsides.

As already mentioned, some small businesses can't find people willing to take entry level jobs, and have had to close, scale back hours, or the owner simply has to work all the time.

I have heard that the school drop out rate is going up -- apparently some young people that can make big bucks don't feel the need to further their education.

Inflation seems to be coming back, especially the price of housing. This isn't particularly good for anyone, it makes it really hard for folks that want to enter the housing market, and people that already own their house can't really realize the gain unless they move.

I have heard that many people are taking on high levels of debt, perhaps partly to keep up with the Joneses and partly because of 'wealth effect' -- if your house is going up in value by $500 + a day, taking some equity out to buy a Lexus doesn't seem that unreasonable to some.

It's hard to keep up with the growth - schools, hospitals, and especially roads all seem to be bursting at the seams.

Of course I would rather have growth than a recession, but I would rather see growth at a more reasonable, sustainable rate.


----------



## develove

I've heard that assistant chef in Fort McMurray earns like $50 per hour.


----------



## SINC

Trevor... said:


> lifelong calgarian who has worked in I.T. here since 1994.
> 
> I know lots of extremely qualified I.T. people who are driving trucks, working at Staples or installing satellite dishes because the I.T. work just isn't there.


That surprises me. I would have thought with all the action, computer systems would be taxed to the limit and need IT guys. Thanks for pointing that out.



PenguinBoy said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> While there seems to be no shortage of money in Alberta these days (for some jobs anyhow), there are a couple of downsides.
> 
> As already mentioned, some small businesses can't find people willing to take entry level jobs, and have had to close, scale back hours, or the owner simply has to work all the time.
> 
> I have heard that the school drop out rate is going up -- apparently some young people that can make big bucks don't feel the need to further their education.
> 
> Inflation seems to be coming back, especially the price of housing. This isn't particularly good for anyone, it makes it really hard for folks that want to enter the housing market, and people that already own their house can't really realize the gain unless they move.
> 
> I have heard that many people are taking on high levels of debt, perhaps partly to keep up with the Joneses and partly because of 'wealth effect' -- if your house is going up in value by $500 + a day, taking some equity out to buy a Lexus doesn't seem that unreasonable to some.
> 
> It's hard to keep up with the growth - schools, hospitals, and especially roads all seem to be bursting at the seams.
> 
> Of course I would rather have growth than a recession, but I would rather see growth at a more reasonable, sustainable rate.


All of your observations appear to be valid from what I see in our area and I have to agree that slower growth would be better.


----------



## Trevor...

SINC said:


> That surprises me. I would have thought with all the action, computer systems would be taxed to the limit and need IT guys. Thanks for pointing that out.


Oh they are, many are just plain broken. But the money just isn't being spent.


----------



## bronzejolene

develove said:


> I've heard that assistant chef in Fort McMurray earns like $50 per hour.



In a related note, I went into our local 24hr downtown restaurant the other day and saw a sign stating they would now be closing Sunday to Thursday Backshifts because they can't find enought qualified staff.


----------



## MLeh

Trevor... said:


> Oh they are, many are just plain broken. But the money just isn't being spent.


I know lots of people working in IT that have jobs in Calgary. But they're not 'regular' jobs - they're 'contract' jobs. My brother, who is a systems analyst, is working on a bunch of different contracts right now, mostly in the oil industry, and does very well for himself. 

It's a different world now - no jobs for life in IT, especially after the shakeout in the early part of this century. But there are lots of jobs, and the pay is good, as long as you can live with the short termedness of it all.

People need to adapt to today's realities, or get used to asking 'do you want fries with that'.


----------



## ErnstNL

Lately, there have been a few towns hit hard with the sudden closure of fish plants. Whole families are leaving, hundreds of people every month. So much so, there is a daily direct flight to Fort McMurray from St. John's on Air Canada. 
Fort McMurray is a popular destination for Newfoundlanders looking for work. 

A different perspective to peruse:

This is a story from our independent paper "The Current":
http://www.currentmag.ca/blog/_archives/2006/5/11/1950816.html

_(edit: removed broken link)_


----------



## PenguinBoy

MLeh said:


> I know lots of people working in IT that have jobs in Calgary. But they're not 'regular' jobs - they're 'contract' jobs. My brother, who is a systems analyst, is working on a bunch of different contracts right now, mostly in the oil industry, and does very well for himself.


I know several people around town who *prefer* contract to staff positions - they like the higher hourly rate and occasional time off. I've heard some of them refer to this as the "catch and release" program.


----------



## Beej

PenguinBoy said:


> I've heard some of them refer to this as the "catch and release" program.


Sounds fishy.

*groan*


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> Sounds fishy.
> 
> *groan*


You know, laughing, or groaning, at your own jokes is a sign of an overinflated ego


----------



## Beej

RevMatt said:


> You know, laughing, or groaning, at your own jokes is a sign of an overinflated ego


It only looks overinflated to those with tiny egos.  

......
"I cannot agree with those who rank modesty among the virtues. To the logician all things should be seen exactly as they are, and to underestimate one's self is as much a departure from truth as to exaggerate one's own powers."
......

beejacon


----------



## RevMatt

Beej said:


> It only looks overinflated to those with tiny egos.
> 
> ......
> "I cannot agree with those who rank modesty among the virtues. To the logician all things should be seen exactly as they are, and to underestimate one's self is as much a departure from truth as to exaggerate one's own powers."
> ......
> 
> beejacon


oooo, nice quote! where did it come from?


----------



## Beej

Sherlock Holmes. I think I've (over)used it before. 

Warning: Use of the quote can result in a rolling of eyes, angry responses and oily discharge.


----------



## RevMatt

That one's a keeper, for sure. Let them roll their eyes!


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## markceltic

MasterBlaster said:


> Mac's $15/hr
> 
> :yikes:


Yikes indeed there is no way I'm paying $15/hr for a Mac when I can buy it outright:greedy:


----------



## zoziw

I live in Calgary and am not sure what to say about the job situation.

Clearly, fast food, restaurant and convienence store jobs are having trouble attacting people and this is forcing them to jack salaries and offer other incentives.

Personally, I put a resignation letter on the controllers desk, at the company I work at, back in February and walked away with a 30% raise and a management position rather than have them lose me.

Still, I put out an ad to hire some help and got enough responses to be able to make a good choice. There was a 1 month lag between the interviews and finally calling someone in for a second interview and most of the candidates were still looking (and calling to see if we had made a decision).

I work in the accounting field of the natural gas industry.

The Superstore up the street is only offering cashiers $9.40 an hour to start and the night shift starts at $11.40. I remember back in the recession in the 80's, when I was in school, that we all wanted to work for Co-op because cashiers started at around $14 or something like that.

The media blitzes us with stories about the job crisis and that it will last anywhere from 2 - 10 years but I suspect it is more targeted than general...even if those targets are in traditionally low paying service industries. Construction appears to be another industry desperately needing people.

Housing here is nuts and the city feels more crowded than ever before. I don't think we have the infrastructure to adequately support our growing population. I live in the north west and that isn't bad, but I find pretty much every other part of the city to be extremely busy and dense.

I was out in Richmond, BC, during the Canada Day long weekend and really enjoyed the space. Vancouver was kind of nuts, but Richmond was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## SINC

Last weekend, I was in a small town in southeastern Saskatchewan.

You may have heard of the "Red Paper Clip" house in Kipling Saskatchewan where a guy from Montreal traded up from that paper clip to a home on the main street of that town.

One can buy a 1200 square foot home with a fully finished basement and a double detached garage for around $20,000 in those communities with taxes of about $1,200 a year with full services and an hour and 15 minute drive from Regina.

This is very tempting for me to return to my roots, given I can sell my current home for $300,000 and make a PPF.


----------



## oryxbiker

guytoronto said:


> A 1 bedroom apartment goes for about $1500/month in Fort McMurray.
> 
> That kind of eats into the wonderful paycheck.



True, but like 95% of the people who live there work for the oil companies, who pay for the room and board of all employees.


----------



## SINC

oryxbiker said:


> True, but like 95% of the people who live there work for the oil companies, who pay for the room and board of all employees.


Not true at all. Matter of fact you are very wrong.

That only applies if you are working "on site" and under contract to Suncor or Syncrude who have huge facilities for housing transient or contract employees.

Those who choose to make Fort McMurray their home and reside in the city face the very real rents referred to in the previous posts and are NOT paid for by employers. Having lived there for eight years, I can assure you I know what I am talking about.


----------



## Beej

Sinc, from what I recall the daytime bus traffic between the city and two major oil sands mines (now three; soon to be 4 and more...) was quite remarkable. A small city with large numbers of buses moving people back and forth. Still, good work for single people who know how to save.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Sinc, from what I recall the daytime bus traffic between the city and two major oil sands mines (now three; soon to be 4 and more...) was quite remarkable. A small city with large numbers of buses moving people back and forth. Still, good work for single people who know how to save.


Quite correct. Diversified Transportation has a fleet of buses in McMurray that rivals Edmonton Transit. And those buses are full of workers who pay that $1,500 a month for that apartment out of their pockets just like employees everywhere who must commute from home to work.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## talonracer

One of my radio reps told me about a client of his, who told him he needed to stop advertising. The client could not afford to be any more successful, because he could not get or keep the staff he would need to grow, and if he did grow, his staff would be over-stressed and would leave faster than he could replace them properly.


----------



## RobTheGob

zoziw said:


> but Richmond was a breath of fresh air.


Sorry to bump an old thread - but that statement made me laugh out loud!

I've never really considered Richmond to be a place where I'd go for "fresh air"...


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster said:


> Someone I know went to Grande Prairie for the weekend.
> 
> He reported back to me that evrywhere he looks, signs say they are hiring for all positions, many say with full medical and other benefits.
> 
> MacDonalds starting wage: $14 per hour
> Subway starting wage: $18.50 per hour
> 
> They can't get people. Service was very poor as a result.
> 
> Rents were very high, real estate was cheap to buy.
> 
> Said he didn't like the town, didn't have time to inquire as to why. Looked easy to make money everywhere. Easy to get into any kind of business you would like to try and turn a profit, but hard to get staff.


Having lived in Grande Prairie on two different occasions and a frequent visitor, with all due respect, your friend doesn't know what he's talking about.

First it is hardly a "town" with a population of 45,000.

Real estate is very expensive. A starter bungalow goes for $324,000 and up:

http://www.lloydfriedel.com/custompages_reports.php?key=g66654

GP features every major big box store and some you have never heard of as it serves a vast area of the Peace River country and draws hundreds of thousands of BC shoppers who come to avoid BC sales tax, only an hour's drive away for many.
He is right about help being scare and high salaries, but that is the norm not only in GP, but in every centre in northern Alberta.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## zoziw

The job situation in this province is crazy. It is currently 12:30 pm in Calgary, if I sent my resume to an employment agency I would likely have a new job by 3:00 pm, in my field and quite possibly paying more.

At least, that is the experience of about a half-dozen people who have left my current employer over the last two months.

There are a lot of downsides to this though: the city is packed beyond capacity, the roads are choked and service is virtually nil at most places.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster, the little town you recall with the big mushroom is called Vilna:

http://www.historicvilna.ca/mushrooms.htm

I am sure there are many towns in Alberta within a half hours drive of a larger centre with most services you would require.

There are still bargains in housing in these communities with cost for a single family home well under six figures for something very modern.

Keep in mind that since deregulation utility costs have gone up dramatically here. As for employment, the only people out of work in Alberta are those that choose to be. You can find work in any field at very good pay.

Hope that helps.


----------



## talonracer

SINC said:


> MasterBlaster, the little town you recall with the big mushroom is called Vilna:
> 
> http://www.historicvilna.ca/mushrooms.htm


Hahaha, I have some photos of an ex-gf and I with those mushrooms.. we couldn't resist. Had to pull off the highway and see the world famous mushrooms. Definitely worth the drive. 

To get back on topic, kinda, I've given up on Timmy's. It's about a 20 minute wait to get a coffee there in the morning. Maybe they need to pay them a bit more and speed them up.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey Thanks Sinc!
> 
> Yes it surely was Vilna! Somewhere close by is a town with a giant perogy too! Do you know off hand how far the place is to Bonnyville?
> 
> I wonder how my friends from back then made out after these years?


This time you are looking for Glendon:

http://md.bonnyville.ab.ca/glendon/pyrogy.html

It is about a half hour north of Bonnyville.


----------



## bryanc

zoziw said:


> The job situation in this province is crazy. It is currently 12:30 pm in Calgary, if I sent my resume to an employment agency I would likely have a new job by 3:00 pm, in my field and quite possibly paying more.


I find it quite ironic that I had to leave Alberta and move to New Brunswick to find work in my field. 

Alberta is a great place to live (right now) if you know how to swing a hammer, drive a truck, or count money, but if you're a biologist, there's no work at all.

Cheers


----------



## zoziw

> or count money


ding, ding!  

How long ago did you leave? My understanding is that at the present time pretty much every profession is in demand but that wasn't the case 3 years ago when the demand was more specialized.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## bryanc

zoziw said:


> How long ago did you leave? My understanding is that at the present time pretty much every profession is in demand but that wasn't the case 3 years ago when the demand was more specialized.


I left this July. The Alberta economy is certainly booming, and there is even fairly significant growth in 'research.' But all the money is for applied research (which is almost an oxymoron), and there is actually very little hiring going on in the basic sciences. I have two friends who have been desperately looking for work as molecular biologists in Edmonton for over a year. They've managed to find jobs, but not very satisfactory positions given their qualifications... they're both seriously considering working for Tim Horton's instead, because it pays almost as well, and it would be way less stressful.

Cheers


----------



## Beej

I did some research on income based on education, gender, age and experience factors years ago. Agricultural and biological sciences did not do well.


----------



## zoziw

bryanc said:


> I left this July. The Alberta economy is certainly booming, and there is even fairly significant growth in 'research.' But all the money is for applied research (which is almost an oxymoron), and there is actually very little hiring going on in the basic sciences. I have two friends who have been desperately looking for work as molecular biologists in Edmonton for over a year. They've managed to find jobs, but not very satisfactory positions given their qualifications... they're both seriously considering working for Tim Horton's instead, because it pays almost as well, and it would be way less stressful.
> 
> Cheers


CBC Radio One ran a few stories on this kind of situation. There are more than a few skilled fields that now pay less than fast-food (or in some cases a little more but not enough for many people to tolerate the added stress the skilled position would bring).


----------



## bryanc

Beej said:


> I did some research on income based on education, gender, age and experience factors years ago. Agricultural and biological sciences did not do well.


Does not surprise me at all. I'm finally starting to dig my way out of the massive debt I accumulated during a decade in graduate school, followed by 6 years of earning poverty wages as a postdoc, but it's certainly obvious that one does not become rich as a biologist.

It always gets me angry when I see some statistic quoted in the media saying that 'higher education' is the best investment you can make. That may be true for certain professional programs, but it is not generally true, especially when considering post-graduate degrees in academic disciplines.


----------



## Beej

bryanc said:


> It always gets me angry when I see some statistic quoted in the media saying that 'higher education' is the best investment you can make. That may be true for certain professional programs, but it is not generally true, especially when considering post-graduate degrees in academic disciplines.


Yep, it's odd. I've met too many people making obviously wrong decisions in U-life. No one should embark upon a 4-8 year life commitment of $40k plus without researching it and, each year, evaluating the ongoing situation. 

It is a balance of so many factors. I still meet people who think university is just about $ (regardless of their choices) or just about doing what you like most (regardless of income expectations). It is a chosen balance for each person. 

What is so hard for most to figure out about that? The "right" balance is difficult, especially with changing ideals and job markets, but the concept is dead easy to grasp. A lot of it is the "go to U" brainwashing but, around 17/18 years old, especially now with the internet, it is time to research before one leaps. I was amazed at the angry-U contingent who just expected to pick whatever courses they wanted and get handed top-notch jobs because they and their friends considered them "thinkers".


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## gordguide

Housing is not only expensive it's very difficult to find, period. The Fort McMurray campground requires that you leave every 30 days for a minimum of 30 days. They will send the cops to haul you and your stuff out if you don't comply.

Alternative energy in Alberta is the same as everywhere else: it costs more to set up but it works fine.

The Alberta jobs thing does remind me how few booming local economies we are used to in Canada. The Burger Kings and McDonalds' were paying $US 11 in Minneapolis 5 years ago (at the time, a month after 9/11, about $C 15), and you can find a $500 apartment there easily. Nor is that particularly unusual or noteworthy; there are almost always dozens of local hot job markets in the US.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster said:


> Does Bonnyville have all needed amenities plus good jobs close by too?


Check it out:

http://www.town.bonnyville.ab.ca/


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## 9mmCensor

Ok, any input on how to achive this would be great.
I am young (20) with a decent resume (responsibility and leadership are things I have dealt with in past jobs), but not much physical labour stuff, but I am capable of doing that, but I have been able to find better paying gigs that labour here in Ontario.

I would like to move to Alberta, for the high wages and low taxation, to make some money.

The potential for me to work there exists, however planning it I am stuck on the means.

If I move their now I will have:
A) no job
B) no place to stay
C) not alot of money

Moving into that kind of situation is a huge risk for me.

Is there any way of eliminating the risk, or minimizing it. I would be fine with a short term contract that guarantees me that I wont be homeless.

Is there an agency or specific employeers that help prospective employees overcome this difficulty?


----------



## SINC

You might find this site helpful:

http://www.albertafirst.com/opportunities/employment.asp


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## SINC

What years were you in GP, MB?

I was there in 69/70 and again in 80/81/82


----------



## talonracer

Ahem. Not to use the site for my own personal gain, but I have a house in Northern Alberta that I'm looking to sell. Haven't listed it with a realtor yet.

It's in Willingdon, about an hour east of Edmonton. Apparently a lot of people living in Edmonton are starting to buy houses that far out of town, because if you live in town sometimes the commute takes just as long.

As for Willingdon itself, there's really not much there. One street to the "downtown", but I'm sure it won't be long until the boom starts rocking that town too.

Anyone want to know more, PM me - I'm really not trying to derail this thread.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## djstp

article in the london free press today, saying that alberta job folk are taking londoners away to work out west!


----------



## zoziw

> Bonnyville is the HUB for the oil and gas industry with over 60 national and international companies setting up head offices within the Town.


I work in the energy sector and do make an awful lot of calls to Bonnyville. Most of the big players seem to have substantial offices there, but not head offices.


----------

